# Three KW ?inox-line? Coilovers for the New Audi A3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Three KW “inox-line” Coilovers for the New Audi A3*









Fichtenberg, Germany – The new Audi A3 takes off sporty with the three available KWcoilover kits Variant 1, Variant 2 and Variant 3+. The exclusively in high-quality stainless steel finishavailable ”inox-line” KW coilovers can be lowered continuously within the TÜV-tested adjustment range of up to 60 mm. At the KW coilovers Variant 2 it is also possible to exactly adjust the rebound with 16 clicks. The new Audi A3 gets a significant increase in driving dynamics with the KW coilovers Variant 3+. Itallows adjusting the damping characteristics more comfortable or tighter with 16 clicks in rebound and in compression damping with twelve exact clicks. 

The KW coilover kit Variant 3+ impresses sophisticated sports car drivers, tuners and manufacturers for years with its patented valve technology for a separate adjustment of compression and rebound damping. Now the KW coilovers Variant 3+ are also available for the new Audi A3. “Depending on the equipment, the new A3 of the generation 8V is up to 80 kg lighter than the previous model,” said Johannes Wacker, KW Product Manager. “Due to the weight loss, the A3 increases in sporty handling, which we raise even more with our KW coilovers.” With the Variant 3+, the A3 can not only be lowered, but it can also be adjusted in its damping characteristics to your own personal driving style. The 16 exact clicks of the rebound adjustment allow to individually influent the handling and comfort of the new Audi. For example modifications of the wheel loads when changing the wheel and tire sizes, use of spacers or modifications at the brake system can be considered. “Also the steering precision and tracking stability can be influenced with the KW coilovers Variant 3+,” said Johannes Wacker. “Those who drive their Audi A3 challenging, will noticed it immediately.” By the separately adjustable compression damping with its sophisticated twelve-step adjustment, the driver is able to take influence in potential rolling motions of the body, without having to change the spring rate which is perfectly suitable to the rebound damping. Even at a lowering of up to 60 mm at the front and 55 mm at the rear axle in combination with 18-inch alloy wheels, the rolling comfort of the Audi will not be reduced. The continuous lowering has to occur directly at the dirt-resistant trapezoid thread at the stainless steel strut. At the front axle, the A3 can be lowered within the German TÜV-tested adjustment range from 30 to 60 mm. At the rear axle, the height adjustment is carried out directly at the rear axle height adjustment in the range of 30 to 55 mm. 

An interesting possibility to sporty lower the new Audi A3 is offered by the other two KW coilovers Variant 1and Variant 2. While the KW coilover kit Variant 2 ”inox-line” can be adjusted in rebound, this is not possible at the Variant 1. All three KW coilover kits for the latest generation of the popular compact model from Ingolstadt are made in durable stainless steel technology and allow a continuous lowering within the GermanTÜV-tested adjustment range of 30 to 60 mm at the front and 30 to 55 mm at the rear for the use ofattractive wheel / tire combinations. 

Full Story and more pics: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/three-kw-inox-line-coilovers-for-the-new-audi-a3/


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I want this car in the usa. Sportback would be awesome too...


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

It's pretty bad when we are ready to order parts for the cars not even RELEASED yet lol 

I'm keeping it simple this round for my car. ECU tune and springs possibly dampers => coilovers if it makes sense. 

Either going with white or black car, and plasti dipping the Audi emblems front and back, and we'll see what rims come with and work from there.


----------

